
Amazon tried to shut down a protest by deleting employees' calendar invites - Lammy
https://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-attempted-shut-down-warehouse-conditions-protest-deleted-calendar-invite-2020-4
======
Nicksil
I sincerely wish Amazon employees well and the best of luck working out their
grievances, but

> [...] told The Seattle Times that the company deleted the invites from its
> internal calendar, [...]

It looks like the event was created on the company's internal system. You
cannot expect the company to be OK with keeping this sort of stuff around. Do
your organizing using tools outside of the company you're organizing against.
You must expect anything pertaining to such activity to be removed swiftly and
likely used against you in their fight to quell opposition.

~~~
Barrin92
> You must expect anything pertaining to such activity to be removed swiftly

You actually should not because the US has plenty of legal protections that
cover the employees right to organise as well as prohibiting companies from
engaging in practises that make this impossible.

~~~
canada_dry
> prohibiting companies from engaging in practises that make this impossible

I'm pretty sure this would exclude utilizing company equipment (i.e. email)
for that purpose though. To illustrate: if you worked at Walmart and used
their posters to make picket signs that wouldn't fly under employee rights.

~~~
mindslight
Email is not inventory to be sold, or even depletable. This is more like
putting up a flyer in the break room. Technically the cork board gets damaged
by the push pin, but it's not particularly relevant.

~~~
UnmitigatedFart
Energy and (wo)man-hours to run an email server infrastructure and all of the
security to go along with it.

~~~
mindslight
Which is basically a fixed cost, like putting up a cork board. So as I said,
not particularly relevant.

But as you're helping shoehorn property rights into support for
authoritarianism, I will point you to some legal advice directly:

[https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/shop-talk-rules-
unio...](https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/shop-talk-rules-union-
related-conversations-activities-work.html)

As long as Amazon prohibits using their calendars for _all non-work content_
(and enforces this), they're in the right. Otherwise, this is censorship
targeted at employee organizing and they're in the wrong.

~~~
rmdashrfstar
It’s not a fixed cost.

------
tibbydudeza
Wow ... this is fascist kind of management ... it was when the company I
worked at started blocking IT job search websites and I knew it was time to
leave.

